# The Best Mock ever!!!!!!



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

Hey if you are gonna rate this low then tell me why b/c i can make a believer out of you or at least explain my reasoning.

1CLE-LBJ 
2DET-Milic 
3DEN-Melo 
4TOR-Pavel Podlekize 
5MIA-bosh 
6LAC-Lampe 
7CHI- Wade 
8MIL- Ford
9NYK- Kaman
10WAS-Pietrus 
11GSW-Hinrich 
12SEA- Sweetney 
13MEM- Hayes 
14.SEA-Barbosa 
15.ORL- Gaines 
16.BOS-Collison 
17.PHO- Zarko
18.NOH- Sofo
19.UTA-Pavlovic 
20.BOS-Banks
21.ATL-Hansen 
22.NJN-Planinic
23.POR-Ridnour
24.LAL-Cook
25.DET-Delfino 
26.MIN-West
27.MEM-Pachulia 
28.SAN- Badaine
29.DAL-Outlaw 

-Last Out:
-Austin
-Diaw

-Last In:
-Hansen
-Planinic


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

If you disagree. I will back it up. If you like a certain pick for any reason tell me why.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

nice, but I don't know if TJ Ford will drop down to 11 though


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> nice, but I don't know if TJ Ford will drop down to 11 though


This is my reasoning: 

if he is not 5(which he could) he will drop b/c the clippers will lose olawakandi and more then likely Brand All they really have are two rooks from last year that really didnt do anything (wilcox&Ely)so they really have no more big men of any kind and so i dont think they will go for a Pg, they have an early 2nd pick for Bell, Nelson, etc. At 8 Milwakee is losing Payton so they might draft a PG but they get eatin alive BY EAST PF's not to mention the WC Pf's. So they need all the physical and big help they can get.I would say NY next b/c they seem to like small Pg's but there was a report at RealGM.com that the Knicks are heavily favoring Baby Shaq otherwise Ford would be there(to me at least). The Wiz have Larry Hughes and Lue as a back up so they dont really need a point so that leaves him for GS. So the 5 pick is the most important and time should soon tell what the knicks are thinking so we will see, if they do i will change this accordingly. 
I think there are only 2 options for Ford b4 the 11th and that is 5&9 if he doesnt get picked there then he falls all the way to 11


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

*Updated with Comments*

More reasoning why they are where they are , if you still have a prob post it and maybe you can convince me or i can convince you, compliments on certain picks are appreciated


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Pietrus to Chi. Paxson wasn't able to go over to Europe to scout him bec. Pietrus was involved in a fight. Generally, if a GM doesn't scout you, chances are they wont draft you. Wade was already brought in for a 2nd workout by the Bulls, or he is going to be......I cant remember. But the Bulls were impressed by Wade.

Right now, it looks like Wade will be drafted by the Bulls at 7, should they keep the pick. But Id rather have Pietrus, but thats me.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> Pietrus to Chi. Paxson wasn't able to go over to Europe to scout him bec. Pietrus was involved in a fight. Generally, if a GM doesn't scout you, chances are they wont draft you. Wade was already brought in for a 2nd workout by the Bulls, or he is going to be......I cant remember. But the Bulls were impressed by Wade.
> 
> Right now, it looks like Wade will be drafted by the Bulls at 7, should they keep the pick. But Id rather have Pietrus, but thats me.


Yes they are impressed with wade but they have also showed interest in Pietrus, both are good picks, and Wade has moved to chicago so he might think he is the 7th pick, but there is alot of hype about Pietrus , and the other is prob going to MEM.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Only things
Washington would take Wade, or TJ ford. not hayes


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

I gave it an 8- That is a very good mock


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> Only things
> Washington would take Wade, or TJ ford. not hayes


I dont think Was is looking point b/c they have hughes and lue is a solid back up. Was might steal MEM pick but b/c stackhouse plays the 2 or 3 and unfortunately he is their franchise player, it gives him the freedom to play where he wants by picking Hayes. Hayes can score and the trio of Hughes, Stack, and Hayes could be killer.


----------



## panschk (May 28, 2003)

If a teams does not need a talented player, they can still draft&trade him for a rookie they can use+x.
But I don't know if there is any team which really wants to have ford and wants to give away future draft picks or veteran players for him either.


----------



## Pumpkin_Escobar (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>goNBAjayhawks</b>!
> 
> 
> I dont think Was is looking point b/c they have hughes and lue is a solid back up. Was might steal MEM pick but b/c stackhouse plays the 2 or 3 and unfortunately he is their franchise player, it gives him the freedom to play where he wants by picking Hayes. Hayes can score and the trio of Hughes, Stack, and Hayes could be killer.



Hughes is moving back to his natural position on SG. They would definately pick TJ Ford.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>goNBAjayhawks</b>!
> 
> 
> I dont think Was is looking point b/c they have hughes and lue is a solid back up. Was might steal MEM pick but b/c stackhouse plays the 2 or 3 and unfortunately he is their franchise player, it gives him the freedom to play where he wants by picking Hayes. Hayes can score and the trio of Hughes, Stack, and Hayes could be killer.


Hughes is a SG IMO, Stackhouse is getting old 
and Ford,Hughes and Stackhouse would be a ssolid backcourt until Stackhouse retires.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Profanity</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Hughes is moving back to his natural position on SG. They would definately pick TJ Ford.


If hughes does move back to SG then Ford would be there man, but unless you have a source from somewhere the Wiz havent anounced that yet and Hughes did a fine job at the point. But either way the wiz will have a killer 3


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>panschk</b>!
> If a teams does not need a talented player, they can still draft&trade him for a rookie they can use+x.
> But I don't know if there is any team which really wants to have ford and wants to give away future draft picks or veteran players for him either.


What team, pick , and player are you talking about exactly?


----------



## Warriors4Life (Jan 1, 2003)

*?*

What? I'd crap my pants if the warriors were able to get ford at 11!!!! That's the lowest I have seen ford going in any mock draft. It ain't gonna happen, I know you think that there are a lot of good big man prospects, but IMO not all of them will go top 10.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

*Re: ?*



> Originally posted by <b>Warriors4Life</b>!
> What? I'd crap my pants if the warriors were able to get ford at 11!!!! That's the lowest I have seen ford going in any mock draft. It ain't gonna happen, I know you think that there are a lot of good big man prospects, but IMO not all of them will go top 10.


Hey Ford is a solid prospect, but he has limited options. I have explained over and over. He wont drop b/c he is not good enough, he will drop because the teams really have no "extreme" need for him. With the stock of Pavel, bosh might be to good to pass up at 5 and same with pavel. So really there is NY and i now think depending on Hughes WAS might be an option. Its just one of those classic "how did he fall" situations, usaully one every year and Ford might be that one. They usually have solid rookie seasons (pierce, Butler) so Ford should put up some numbers especially with the high scoring Warriors.


----------



## waitandsee (Jun 4, 2003)

> I would say NY next b/c they seem to like small Pg's but there was a report at RealGM.com that the Knicks are heavily favoring Baby Shaq otherwise Ford would be there(to me at least).


goNBAjayhawks can you give us the link to this articel, because i could not find it.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>waitandsee</b>!
> 
> 
> goNBAjayhawks can you give us the link to this articel, because i could not find it.


I think it is this one here 

There is one i saw somewhere else but this one is some what good. 6-8 or not this guy can battle with the EC Centers he huge and alot is muscle and he is only 18! It might be a bit of a reach but it is likely, they seem to like him somewhat b4 his workout and he wants to play there so the two ends might meet.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

Also look at this, it might also show that they are not looking to get ford at 9. link


----------



## waitandsee (Jun 4, 2003)

I know this article. However, in this article they do not say that NY favors Sofo over Ford, like you said.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>waitandsee</b>!
> I know this article. However, in this article they do not say that NY favors Sofo over Ford, like you said.


But look at the second link, it wouldnt be smart to go with another PG in the 2nd round. then they have 4 pg's and at least next year none will be far greater then the other. Ford, Hatten, Eisley, Ward.


----------



## waitandsee (Jun 4, 2003)

But they are working out Reece Gaines, Leahindro Barbosa both 1 rd. However I see your point. They hope that Hatten can keep up with this two guys, so that they do not have to pick a PG in the first rd.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

*AND*



> Originally posted by <b>waitandsee</b>!
> But they are working out Reece Gaines, Leahindro Barbosa both 1 rd. However I see your point. They hope that Hatten can keep up with this two guys, so that they do not have to pick a PG in the first rd.


They also might be thinking one of two things: A)They dont think Ford will be around so they are going for who they think are the next best points. Or B) They dont think that much of Ford and want to go big the 1st rnd and get a solid point (bell, Hatten, nelson?) in the 2nd round.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Explain to me further POR pick of Pavlovic. Not saying it is bad, but personally I'd rather see them go with Diaw, Outlaw or better yet Ebi, rather than Pavlovic. They may be in the market for a PG. Pip may be back, McInnis looks to be gone, and Daniels is really a SG. Either that or another big body like Perkins or Lang. 

Also, isnt Planinc rising?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I said 6. Ford dropping to 11?! Not likely.:no:


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmurph</b>!
> Explain to me further POR pick of Pavlovic. Not saying it is bad, but personally I'd rather see them go with Diaw, Outlaw or better yet Ebi, rather than Pavlovic. They may be in the market for a PG. Pip may be back, McInnis looks to be gone, and Daniels is really a SG. Either that or another big body like Perkins or Lang.
> 
> Also, isnt Planinc rising?


The Portland pick is really up in the air, they have a lot of points but like you said they could have none if stuff happens. They dont really have a weakness other then mental problems. Pavlovic is supposed to be a solid prospect but none of the guys you mentioned are out of the picture, except for maybe a big man with Sheed and Randolph holding their own. But they can go any which way, but going by hype, not from portland though, they might feel pavlovic might be to good to pass up. But dont rule anything out.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

I'll look into it further after I get a good night's sleep, but my two minute analysis falls on the Grizzlie's picks. They are great! You are the only person who I have seen so far who gives the Grizzlies Wade, who I am praying they get, and a good Center in Pachulia who they might be able to let play overseas for a couple of years. Nice mock so far!


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> I'll look into it further after I get a good night's sleep, but my two minute analysis falls on the Grizzlie's picks. They are great! You are the only person who I have seen so far who gives the Grizzlies Wade, who I am praying they get, and a good Center in Pachulia who they might be able to let play overseas for a couple of years. Nice mock so far!


Thanx

It is a 3 man deal with MEM in this order (Pietrus, Wade, Hayes). CHI looks like they might take wade but they will def look at Pietrus who has better size at 6-6. If Was steal one of these Mem will take the remaining one. Otherwise its Wade or Pietrus. Either Way MEM will get a solid pick that can score and fill their SG weakspot.

With Pachulia, they could stash him away for a year or two. L Wright is a solid C, a little undersized but gives you solid numbers and they are still stacked at the 4 so they could always move some to back up the 5. But if they want him now that would work too. He could get minutes right away if he impresses and maybe start by the end of the season, although unlikely. All in all the Grizz behind the great jerry west will be playoff contenders next year.

Thanx for the post.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> I said 6. Ford dropping to 11?! Not likely.:no:


See goNBAjayhawks signature, its a quote about his 1st mock he put up with TJ at 11.


----------



## MagicFan237 (May 20, 2003)

The Magic will not select Ridnour if Hinrich is still on the board. It is an interesting mock, but I agree with the others that say Ford won't slip below 6.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MagicFan237</b>!
> The Magic will not select Ridnour if Hinrich is still on the board. It is an interesting mock, but I agree with the others that say Ford won't slip below 6.


With Ridnour vs. Hinrich you never know.Ridnour wouldnt require as many touches and let Tmac and Gooden do the work, but he could score if he needed to. They would both me good fits for their teams.

And about Ford. Who here thought Paul Pierce was gonna drop to 10 when he got drafted. What about Caron Butler who predicted that. Some how ppl tend to slip in drafts. How hard would it be for a 5-10 PG to drop, especially with so many Euro's that have so much hype. Pierce would have dropped further b/c Pitino and the C's had never done a work out so the "brilliant" Pitino just went with somebody he didnt even know, fortunantly for him it worked out. 

Pierce=16.5ppg
Butler=15.4ppg

Those are pretty good numbers and future superstars so Ford should be honored to drop TO A RUN AND GUN TEAM, WHAT COULD BE BETTER!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

^^

TJ Ford was measured at 6' 0'' with shoes, so i'm sure that will help his stock.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

I want TJ to goto Miami. EJ and C. Butler run the floor good so TJ could have some good teammates for once.


----------



## TerpNation (Jun 13, 2003)

Good mock.

Points of Contention:

Ford - He ain't dropping to 11. Period. Even if MIA passes, it's unlikely that MIL passes, highly doubtful that NYK does, and next to impossible that WAS doesn't snatch him at 10. 

Contrary to what everyone seems to think, the Wizards' primary need (besides a competent owner) is PG. With Jordan not playing, Larry Hughes is going back to SG, and Tyron Lue is not a starter in the league. WAS hasn't had a legit NBA PG since Rod Strickland got fat and drunk back in '97. Ford would be a huge asset in DC.

After that, Hinrich will go to GSW and Boston will either go with Collison or Gaines at 16.


NJN - They'll take either Badaine if he falls or a foreign player to keep overseas while they bring in Kristic [sp] for '03-'04.


MIN - They need a banger to help KG, plus I think McHale would rather go HS than overseas. Kendrick Perkins or James Lang would fit well here.....and if they decide to get a wing, I'm thinking Outlaw before Diaw.


Those are my 2 cents......


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

*This is for the Ford fans in here*

1CLE-LBJ 
2DET-Milic
3DEN-Melo 
4TOR-Pavel Podlekize 
5MIA- Ford 
6LAC- bosh 
7CHI-Pietrus
8MIL- Lampe 
9NYK-Soph
10WAS-Hayes 
11GSW- Barbosa 
12SEA-Sweetney 
13MEM-Wade
14.SEA- Hinrich 
15.ORL-Ridenour 
16.BOS- Kaman 
17.PHO-Zarko 
18.NOH-Collison 
19.UTA-West 
20.BOS-Badaine
21.ATL-Gaines
22.NJN-Banks 
23.POR-Pavlovic 
24.LAL-Cook
25.DET-Delfino 
26.MIN-Diaw
27.MEM-Pachulia 
28.SAN-Austin 
29.DAL-Outlaw


----------



## TerpNation (Jun 13, 2003)

Hahahahaha.......we brow-beat you down into caving.....

Now please give me a serious reason why the Wizards would take Jarvis Hayes. Keep in mind that Stack (more than likely) isn't opting out, Hughes is moving back to SG, and Juan Dixon aka My Hero splits time between the 1 and 2. Wouldn't any of the 3 PGs after Ford (or even Kaman) be a more logical fit??


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TerpNation</b>!
> Good mock.
> 
> Points of Contention:
> ...


About MIN, i think their biggest priority is getting KG to resign come FA time and that means when that happens they better have won a first round series or he might leave. I think his contracts is up i a year or two, im not sure but I think they would want to win NOW, and getting a HS is not the way to go, maybe not going Euro to maybe picking up Austin or Cook, but i dont think they would want to wait until its too late.

Other then that you could be right, its really up in air on some of those picks


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TerpNation</b>!
> Hahahahaha.......we brow-beat you down into caving.....
> 
> Now please give me a serious reason why the Wizards would take Jarvis Hayes. Keep in mind that Stack (more than likely) isn't opting out, Hughes is moving back to SG, and Juan Dixon aka My Hero splits time between the 1 and 2. Wouldn't any of the 3 PGs after Ford (or even Kaman) be a more logical fit??


Well Stack or no stack Hughes is a legit PG and i dont know why they would move him back. The other 3 PG's wouldnt do better and none will be humongous scorers, but will be more like J Kidd (score when you have to). But it would also bring a youth movement that could have them seeing the bottom for a while but you got :
PG&SG Dixon/Hughes SF Hayes PF Jefferies C Brown

You talk about the bottom, and they prob wouldnt sart those guys, but you talk about youth, all those guys will be pretty good scorers. Hughes is , Dixon and Jefferies have shown signs, and Hayes will be off the get-go. And brown, time will tell, but he is still super young. If the Wiz want to end all the crap they screwed up , Rebuild & Get young.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TerpNation</b>!
> Hahahahaha.......we brow-beat you down into caving.....


No it was just a crowd pleaser until i see some article but if ford does go 5 thats how it looks


----------



## TerpNation (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>goNBAjayhawks</b>!
> 
> 
> Well Stack or no stack Hughes is a legit PG and i dont know why they would move him back. The other 3 PG's wouldnt do better and none will be humongous scorers, but will be more like J Kidd (score when you have to). But it would also bring a youth movement that could have them seeing the bottom for a while but you got :
> ...


We may just have to agree to disagree on this issue, but I really don't see Hughes as a PG. He has a scorer's mentality, not that of a floor general....he's not really looking to get everyone else involved. And when he's asked to run the offense, he oftentimes ends up frustrated at not getting his touches/shots. The team would be much better served sliding him back to SG, in my opinion, because he can fill it up when he's given the freedom to shoot as opposed to running the show.

When I look at Hayes, I see more Calbert Cheaney in him than Mitch Richmond.....a guy who, while a solid athlete, can't be a force because he can't create his own shot with the dribble. If WAS has to take a 2, they'd be much better served picking Wade over Hayes.

I would be so much happier to see this lineup in the fall:

PG: Hinrich (Barbosa, maybe Ford)/Lue/Dixon
SG: Stack/Hughes/Dixon
SF: Jefferies/Simmons
PF: Brown/Thomas
C: Heywood/J. White

However, whether PG or SG, you're absolutely correct that they need to suck it up and take their blows for the next two years.....stockpile a couple more young, talented kids and look to begin to ascend in '05 or '06.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TerpNation</b>!
> 
> 
> We may just have to agree to disagree on this issue, but I really don't see Hughes as a PG. He has a scorer's mentality, not that of a floor general....he's not really looking to get everyone else involved. And when he's asked to run the offense, he oftentimes ends up frustrated at not getting his touches/shots. The team would be much better served sliding him back to SG, in my opinion, because he can fill it up when he's given the freedom to shoot as opposed to running the show.
> ...


I just feel that Hughes is too good of a scoring threat to come off the bench. They as of now dont really have a low post threat so maybe him not being a typical point , which he isnt, helps by him not giving brown and haywood touches, at least not yet. At least for next year have Hughes at the point and if they draft a PG then they wont have the pressure of starting the first year, then when Stack leaves you move Hughes to the 2 and Prob Jefferies starting at the 3.

BUT....
What if you have Dixon after next year at the point, even though he is not a true point. You then have Hughes at the 2 and Hayes at the 3. I think both options would work.
And ...
You have to remember they have a pretty early 2nd rnd pick, maybe if they gaurentee to Jameer Nelson that they will sign him, they can draft him or if Nelson stays they could get Josh Howard. And howard would work for your scenario. Either way it will have the same result, but you can tell which one i choose.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

*Re: This is for the Ford fans in here*



> Originally posted by <b>goNBAjayhawks</b>!
> 1CLE-LBJ
> 2DET-Milic
> 3DEN-Melo
> ...


I think that your first four picks are great, but I dissagree with your fifth pick. I think that Miami needs Bosh to make up for Mourning's absence. Sure they have Brian Grant, but he can play Center. A point guard will be easy to find in Free Agency also. If Miami does happen to pick Ford then I doubt Bosh will go to Los Angeles. They already have three potential good Power Forwards who can't play Center, in Brand, Ely, and Wilcox. Los Angeles will regret it if they don't get a Center. They need someone to make up for Olowakandi's absence. I think that they will draft Meceij Lampe here. Supposidley, Kaman had a bad workout while Lampe had a great one. With that being said I think that Ford will slip to the Bulls at #7. They are looking for someone to replace the bust formerly known as Jason Williams. Moving on, I don't think the Bucks pick is all that right either. I think they will not pass on the opportunity to get another 7-0 Center to help downlow. That is why I think they will pick Kaman. Sure Kaman had a bad workout or two and he has a very short wingspan, but the sixteenth pick is a little low. I assume that is your fantasy pick though being a Celtics fan and all. I have no qualms with your next two picks, but I do think that Golden State will take Kirk Hinrich at #11. ESPN Insider said that he's been having the best and most consistant workouts out of all the Point Guards in the draft. The nexy two picks are great. I think Seattle will take Barbosa with pick #14. I don't think Orlando will take Ridnour though. He has been having terrible workouts with most of the NBA teams. I think they might shock some people and take Gaines. Again, the sixteenth pick is a little farfetched. I think that they will go for the added backcourt help and draft Luke Ridnour. A few bad workouts could slip him past the Magic, but not many teams will let him go by them this deep into the draft. The Phoenix pick is questionable. People say that Zarko didn't workout for any NBA team after his Phoenix workout which led some people to believe that Phoenix guaranteed him that he would be their pick, but ESPN Insider says that was just rumors and the only reason he didn't workout for any other NBA teams was because he had to fly home to be with his sick mother. Whether we should believe that this is the only reason or not has yet to be seen. Collison to New Orleans sounds good. Utah practically guaranteed Pavlovic that he wouldn't be picked behind them. David West also had some bad workouts. Supposidly they were so bad that they overshadowed the fact that he was 6-9 and not 6-8. Some experts say that he may slip into the second round. I doubt that, but at this point the number nineteen pick is a little high for him. I am going to agree with you on Badaine. He will probably be around then and he is a workaholic and a monster in the post. And you know what the Celtic's team needs are better than I do. Like I said earlier I think that Gaines will be gone. I think that Atlanta will pick BYU's Travis Hansen. He suprised a lot of people when he had one of the highest vertical leaps in the camp and one of the highest number of lifts on the bench pressing test when he is only 6-6 or so. He sounds like the perfect fit for Atlanta. I think New Jersey will take Zoran Planicic who they are high on just incase Kidd leaves next season. And they really do need a steady backup for him. I think Troy Bell has played his way into the first round to Portland. I think Los Angeles would be crazy to draft Cook over Diaw too. That in itself is a slide for Diaw. I think Detroit will take Jameer Nelson next. They need a backup for Billups outside of Atkins. Jameer is a great talent and I think Detroit recognizes that. I think Minnesota will pick Austin. The Memphis pick is great. The Spurs will probably take Delfino and the Mav's pick is great. There's my analysis of your mock.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

*UPDATES*

Lots of updates being made.


----------



## twinz2gether (May 24, 2003)

Okay i voted 6 because of these reasons.

I think Nuggets will pick Pavel. They don't seem that interested in carmello. Plus they need a center deperately! this guy could be really good.

I don't think the clippers will pick lampe, andre miller is gone so they now need a PG. They'll almost definately pick Ford.

Washington won't pick pietrus. They need a PG badly, they'll probably go with barbrosa.

all the rest are okay.

1CLE-LBJ 
2DET-Milic 
3DEN-Melo 
4TOR-Pavel Podlekize 
5MIA-bosh 
6LAC-Lampe 
7CHI- Wade 
8MIL- Ford
9NYK- Kaman
10WAS-Pietrus 
11GSW-Hinrich 
12SEA- Sweetney 
13MEM- Hayes


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

*Re: Re: The Best Mock ever!!!!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>twinz2gether</b>!
> Okay i voted 6 because of these reasons.
> 
> I think Nuggets will pick Pavel. They don't seem that interested in carmello. Plus they need a center deperately! this guy could be really good.
> ...


The nuggers have Nene and Camby both can hold their own at the C spot , they will not pass on 'Melo. The only way that Denver will not have 'Melo is if they swap picks with Toronto, then its a possiblility.

Yes, the Clipps are losing Miller, but they are also going to lose BRAND AND KANDI. They have no low post scoring. Other then Ely and Wilcox they HAVE NO LOW POST MEN AT ALL. Lampe will give them a legit 7ft PF of C that can score. Miller is not needed. Who did they have running the point the year b4. JEFF MCINNIS. and they did just as good. If they Clips plan on winning after losing all their FA's they need to get ppl who can score. NO FORD.

WAS, They dont really need a point, and Pietrus is still a huge talent. If they need to they can keep hughes there or move dixon to the Point. With Stack eventually leaving soon they will need a scorer, and That is Pietrus. Hey has had comparisons to finley and being called the Euro-Jordan. Was should leave Hughes at the point at least for now and get a scorer and plan on getting young soon.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>goNBAjayhawks</b>!
> 7CHI- Wade
> 8MIL- Ford


Flip these picks and it is almost my perfect mock...........

more comments later.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Re: The Best Mock ever!!!!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> Flip these picks and it is almost my perfect mock...........
> 
> more comments later.


I dont' know about Chicago taking ANOTHER pg.

They will take Wade or Euro Jordan (Mickeal, even though he only scores about 10 a game he's compared to Jordan? go figure)


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: Re: The Best Mock ever!!!!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> Flip these picks and it is almost my perfect mock...........
> 
> more comments later.


No way Chicago takes another PG.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: The Best Mock ever!!!!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> 
> No way Chicago takes another PG.


I think Spartanfan was just joking, so does anyone have any objections i am getting some "1" ratings still but you are not saying why. I think it is reasonable, what needs to be changed?


----------

